# What do you use so your hair doesn't friz in the rain/humidity



## christinexo (May 26, 2006)

i hate when my hair gets frizzy/curly because of the summer or because it rains! what products do you guys use for this problem to not happen?


----------



## ivette (May 26, 2006)

christinexo, i hear ya. i would go with a leave-in conditioner

like from one of the more expensive lines, like bumble and bumble, or paul mitchell. inexpensive lines are pretty good

too. i use la looks and l'oreal's studio line. both are good,

but studio line has more variety of products than la looks.

there are alot of others as well. you might want to ask friends

and family abt what they use. you might want to check the

different threads here at mut. alot of excellent information.

hope this helps


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (May 26, 2006)

PhytoDefrisant. A dime size amount on my (mid-back length) hair works wonders. Also, Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide serum is a very close second (use it sparingly, too).


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 26, 2006)

I use a ton of things...but I'm still not happy with anything 100 percent....ok Frizz ease everyday is awesome! I also like that entire line by John Frieda ( the frizz ease line). It really does work. I can't stand having a ton of stuff in my hair, but as a frizzer I guess that's just inevitable (sp?).

Smooth down is cool too! Especially when you apply it to dry hair! I also use Paul Mitchelss super skinny hair leave in glossifier conditioner. Smells good too! lol!

Basically anything you put in it with oil (... I have even used olive oil ) will help. But the trick is to not put to much. It can be frustrating because you'll want to "get rid of the frizz right now and the more you put in your hair the better...." to quote how I always think anyways! lol! But don't do it! Resist that urge and put only a little at a time. That way you can stop before you're hair looks oily. And I got all full of myself a few times ( a week0 and I go wild with the product an it looks oily. It's a gentle process.

Best of luck and I hope I didn't scare you away by all my info! lol!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 27, 2006)

when i straighten my hair i use Paul Mitchell Straight Works. ive straightened it without and all i got was frizz when i went outside (i live in WA so its always kinda humid or raining a lot). but when i use the paul mitchell stuff, all i need to do is like wear a hoodie or a hat when its raining and it doesnt frizz or anything. its a god send.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 27, 2006)

StraightSexyHair's Power Straight Balm helps... but if you've got curly hair --- you might want to either consider going curly that day or bring a nice clip with you! lol Nothing is totally frizz proof when it comes to rain or high humidity


----------



## mac-whore (May 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* StraightSexyHair's Power Straight Balm helps... but if you've got curly hair --- you might want to either consider going curly that day or bring a nice clip with you! lol Nothing is totally frizz proof when it comes to rain or high humidity



LOL, yeah I kinda figured that.. never knew for sure though. I always hoped that there was this miracle top-secret celeb product that guarenteed no frizzies but, I have naturally curly hair and when I do straighten my hair and it's humid out I've noticed that product does help.. but, nothing is 100% frizz proof. I've been looking for a battery powered flat iron everywhere but, can't seem to find one ( you know, so that I could keep it in my purse and use it in the lady's room whenever my hair gets too unruly ). Does anyone know of one???


----------



## chocobon (May 27, 2006)

Frizz ease


----------



## smilingface (May 27, 2006)

I use gel when I wear it curly. I like LA looks mega mega hold gel (the yellow one). It does help but I still get a little frizz. In the humidity nothing gets my hair totally frizz free. The gel helps the best. Also, don't touch your hair after you style it. Touching it causes frizz. Good luck!


----------



## christinexo (May 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* LOL, yeah I kinda figured that.. never knew for sure though. I always hoped that there was this miracle top-secret celeb product that guarenteed no frizzies but, I have naturally curly hair and when I do straighten my hair and it's humid out I've noticed that product does help.. but, nothing is 100% frizz proof. *I've been looking for a battery powered flat iron everywhere but, can't seem to find one ( you know, so that I could keep it in my purse and use it in the lady's room whenever my hair gets too unruly ). *Does anyone know of one??? http://www.jasonshankey.co.uk/dsp_Pr...-Anywhere.html
Portable battery powered hair straightener. Product Features Portable ceramic hair straightener

Battery powered and ready for use anywhere

Compact design fits easily in your handbag

Integral case safely stores and becomes handle when in use Ceramic plates heat up for use in minutes

Ceramic plates lock in moisture and natural oils enhancing shine

Lightweight, ergonomic design for flexibility and ease of use

Includes mains powered battery charger

Keywords: Hair Products, Hair care, skin care.


----------



## KellyB (May 28, 2006)

I wish I could get my hair to even hold a curl. I have the straightest, finest hair. It won't do much' that's why it's always clipped back. My best friend takes about a dime size of lotion, just plain lotion and rubs it into her hair. the first time I saw her do that I thought she had lost her mind, but it works for her.


----------



## wafflewoman (May 28, 2006)

I use Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny Serum...works well for me, but my hair is straight and fine.


----------



## foxyqt (May 28, 2006)

is "Frizz Ease" by John Frieda? =] I'd have to check that out! for now I use Kerastase Serum + L'Oreal Tecni Liss Cream ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're both great!


----------



## Becka (May 28, 2006)

yep, the frizz ease line is by john freida. Thats what I use, just love the stuff!


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

maxi glide's - straight to the max

loves it.


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 30, 2006)

i've been using the john frieda brilliant brunette shine shock gloss and it makes my hair smooth and keeps it pretty friz free


----------



## michko970 (May 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *christinexo* http://www.jasonshankey.co.uk/dsp_Pr...-Anywhere.html
Portable battery powered hair straightener. Product Features Portable ceramic hair straightener

Battery powered and ready for use anywhere

Compact design fits easily in your handbag

Integral case safely stores and becomes handle when in use Ceramic plates heat up for use in minutes

Ceramic plates lock in moisture and natural oils enhancing shine

Lightweight, ergonomic design for flexibility and ease of use

Includes mains powered battery charger

Keywords: Hair Products, Hair care, skin care.

ohh cool


----------



## Sarah84 (May 31, 2006)

nothing stops my hair frizzing in the rain or humidity


----------



## -Liz- (May 31, 2006)

I use biosilk...i absolutly love it, my hair has a bit of a wave though but it can get frizzy and flyaways if its hot out so i use just a drop


----------



## monniej (May 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* yep, the frizz ease line is by john freida. Thats what I use, just love the stuff! ditto for me! i'm a huge john frieda fan! it amazes me that everyone can use his line! good stuff!


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 2, 2006)

I use Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine leave in conditioner. It does EXACTLY what it says for ALOT less than the other expensive brands mentioned above! good luck!


----------



## selene (Jun 4, 2006)

I just let my hair be curly &amp; I use Garnier Fructis curl shaping spray gel, but keep in mind my hair is fine in texture, and not very thick. I always used to use gel, but realized I could never apply it light enough, no matter how much I tried. With the spray gel, I get great curls that resist frizzing, and all I have to do is let my hair airdry.


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *christinexo* http://www.jasonshankey.co.uk/dsp_Pr...-Anywhere.html
Portable battery powered hair straightener. Product Features Portable ceramic hair straightener

Battery powered and ready for use anywhere

Compact design fits easily in your handbag

Integral case safely stores and becomes handle when in use Ceramic plates heat up for use in minutes

Ceramic plates lock in moisture and natural oils enhancing shine

Lightweight, ergonomic design for flexibility and ease of use

Includes mains powered battery charger

Keywords: Hair Products, Hair care, skin care.

Very cool. Thanks for the link!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jun 4, 2006)

John Freeda Frizz Ease Serum - U can get it in extra strenght


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jun 7, 2006)

I have straight, baby fine, color treated, fly away/frizz prone hair. I live in South Florida with year round high humidity and tropical rains in the summer. I've searched for years and have literally tried dozens and dozens of drug store and salon anti-frizz products. I've spent a small fortune in search of one that actually works without weighing down my hair and making it look greasy.

The only product that actually controls the frizz on my baby fine hair in the South Florida humidity without greasiness is Redken Satinwear.

http://www.redken.com/products/index...=2&amp;b=268&amp;p=647

A 5 ounce bottle from the salon is about $18 to $22. However, you can find the 16.9 ounce bottles on Ebay for about the same price. I swear by Satinwear and wouldn't go a day without it. I use a nickel-sized amount in my slightly longer than shoulder length hair.

In additional to frizz control, it has a very light clean scent and gives your hair a silky finish.






Quote:
*Satinwear 02 ultimate blow-dry lotion* Transform hair to silky luxury. Protective heat-styling lotion helps reduce friction and breakage for a faster, easier, stress-free blow-dry. Through Redkenâ€™s exclusive Bonding System*, ceramide and xylose sugar, hair is restored, conditioned and protected from heat styling stress while UV filters help prevent haircolor from fading. With just one blow-dry, hair is transformed immediately to controlled shiny smoothness with a touchable, seductive finish.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks FL! Might have to check that out!


----------



## wafflewoman (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *FLdaydreamer* I have straight, baby fine, color treated, fly away/frizz prone hair. I live in South Florida with year round high humidity and tropical rains in the summer. I've searched for years and have literally tried dozens and dozens of drug store and salon anti-frizz products. I've spent a small fortune in search of one that actually works without weighing down my hair and making it look greasy. 
The only product that actually controls the frizz on my baby fine hair in the South Florida humidity without greasiness is Redken Satinwear.

http://www.redken.com/products/index...=2&amp;b=268&amp;p=647

Your hair sounds very similar to mine. I'm going to have to try this! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## elli3131 (Jun 8, 2006)

I've heard Garnier Fructise Sleek and Shine works pretty good.


----------



## Lonestarlooker (Jun 8, 2006)

Aussie makes a humidity resistant hairspray. It's in a purple bottle and says its humidity resistant on the bottle.

It smells nice and it keeps the hair in place all day.

Works here in Texas in the heat and humidity.


----------



## vballislove<3 (Jun 8, 2006)

I love John Freida's line with a passion

highly reccommended


----------



## Kaede (Jun 22, 2006)

My hair is quite thick, curly, frizzy and altogether difficult, but I find using Frizz-Ease sparingly (my hair is really long so I use 2-3 pumps) really helps, and for touch-ups when my hair is a mess the day after I wash, Infusium leave-in conditioner is nice.


----------



## kanou (Jun 24, 2006)

i use palm oil on my hair, i doesnt stop frizziness 100% but i would say that it lasts longest and it repairs ur hair too, but be carefull not to use too much or ull end up with greasy hair! )))


----------



## ArbonneAngel (Jun 24, 2006)

I use Aveda defining whip.. it's pretty good at keeping everything tame.


----------



## selene (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *FLdaydreamer* I have straight, baby fine, color treated, fly away/frizz prone hair. I live in South Florida with year round high humidity and tropical rains in the summer. I've searched for years and have literally tried dozens and dozens of drug store and salon anti-frizz products. I've spent a small fortune in search of one that actually works without weighing down my hair and making it look greasy. 
The only product that actually controls the frizz on my baby fine hair in the South Florida humidity without greasiness is Redken Satinwear.

http://www.redken.com/products/index...=2&amp;b=268&amp;p=647

A 5 ounce bottle from the salon is about $18 to $22. However, you can find the 16.9 ounce bottles on Ebay for about the same price. I swear by Satinwear and wouldn't go a day without it. I use a nickel-sized amount in my slightly longer than shoulder length hair.

In additional to frizz control, it has a very light clean scent and gives your hair a silky finish.

http://img479.imageshack.us/img479/3...tinwear5pa.jpg

This caught my attention, as I'd imagine it probably did anyone who read it due to your description of your hair type (which I really appreciate, b/c I too, have a fine texture, so the product that works for someone with thick, coarse curls won't work for my fine curls), but also b/c of the climate you described living in. I've been to Key West, so I can imagine how the weather affects hair "and" mu.




Anyway, I digress a bit here, but a former friend of mine who has hair down to her butt, a LOT of it &amp; it's fine-textured, naturally straight strands, would get the WORST, ungodly tangles in her hair &amp; discovered a Redken product when she was at the salon called Redken Quick Treat. She said the comb just went through her hair instantly and easily, &amp; she had never experienced that. So mark up 2 successful products for Redken.





For anyone interested: I saw the 16.9 oz size on bizrate.com for $22 &amp; on stuff4beauty.com for $12.99 in the 5 oz size.


----------



## Daniella (Jun 27, 2006)

I use a serum from the body shop before I blowdry my hair.It works for me.


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jun 28, 2006)

Selene,

Thank you for the tip about Redken Quick Treat. Next trip to the salon, I'll see if my stylist has a sample.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 28, 2006)

easy...don't get it wet and wear it in a ponytail for that day!


----------



## Jennifer1977 (Jun 29, 2006)

My hair used to be stick straight until I hit 22 and then it started curling in the rain and humidity. I am 29 now and got my hair layered so the curls would be more defined and I have bought several different gels and mousses to find one that is not crunchy and has hold....there are none so far. I have found that I absolutely LOVE Pantene Pro-v Hydrating Curls Shampoo and then afterwards I use Pantene Pro-v Soft start curl defining comb-in treatment. It is a leave in conditioner and I comb it through my hair with my fingers and then I scrunch my hair and use a diffuser to dry it. My hair does not frizz and the curls are natural looking and not frizzy... I also love any product by John Frieda


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *selene* This caught my attention, as I'd imagine it probably did anyone who read it due to your description of your hair type (which I really appreciate, b/c I too, have a fine texture, so the product that works for someone with thick, coarse curls won't work for my fine curls), but also b/c of the climate you described living in. I've been to Key West, so I can imagine how the weather affects hair "and" mu.




Anyway, I digress a bit here, but a former friend of mine who has hair down to her butt, a LOT of it &amp; it's fine-textured, naturally straight strands, would get the WORST, ungodly tangles in her hair &amp; discovered a Redken product when she was at the salon called Redken Quick Treat. She said the comb just went through her hair instantly and easily, &amp; she had never experienced that. So mark up 2 successful products for Redken.





For anyone interested: I saw the 16.9 oz size on bizrate.com for $22 &amp; on stuff4beauty.com for $12.99 in the 5 oz size.

I bought the Satinwear lotion after reading her post too! lol I have pretty much every product under the sun, but never really had anything Redken.... it's not bad, but I still got some frizz &amp; 'swelling' on a rainy/humid day -- it did work nicely though as far as a blow-dry lotion... so maybe I'll have to check out the Quick Treat.


----------



## tabithac (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been using Herbal Essences Humidity Defying Gel. I hate frizz, but I really hate crunchy hair. I have naturally curly, wavy, frizzy hair and the H.E. gel really seems to work well, but doesn't leave my hair feeling crunchy. I also use a touch of Redken Glass after I puti n the gel. I live in Houston, so I am always fighting the humidity. The other plus is that the gel is really inexpensive and smells great.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tabithac* I've been using Herbal Essences Humidity Defying Gel. I hate frizz, but I really hate crunchy hair. I have naturally curly, wavy, frizzy hair and the H.E. gel really seems to work well, but doesn't leave my hair feeling crunchy. I also use a touch of Redken Glass after I puti n the gel. I live in Houston, so I am always fighting the humidity. The other plus is that the gel is really inexpensive and smells great. Welcome to MuT, Tabitha! I'm Janelle from NY. Thanks for adding your imput!




I actually just got some HE "totally twisted" curl shaping gel from their 'new" line ... going to try it out the next humid day. Definitley give you credit for having to deal with humidity 24/7 though!!!


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

my hair really doesnt get frizzy nemore now that its always wavy but when its straight and frizzy i always use frizz ease or if thats not around i put a little bit of mouse in my hands, rubs hands 2gether, and comb my fingers through my hair, that works good too.


----------



## Barbette (Nov 9, 2007)

Whatever I put in it, after straightening... when I go out with straightened hair and the rain decides to plunge down on me, there is no saving... my hair just goes insane



on these days I seriously consider giving straightening my hair up and just going curl-crazy, but my hair is too stressed and confused at the moment, I need hair rehab!


----------



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

I have made piece with my hair and humid air... well, that's very easy for me to say since I live where it's not humid, LOL. But I really love the texture I get when my hair gets wet, and then dries, it's got a spunky personality on it's own. Sometimes, I just leave it as is and put it up in a bun.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 14, 2007)

Chi Silk Infusion


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2007)

i don't think there's a product that will protect me 100%, but i try to control it somewhat with two products.

big bad d's glass creme

john frieda silicone gel


----------



## firesign (Dec 31, 2007)

Redken Smooth Down is Great


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Dec 31, 2007)

I use a bunch of stuff.. My favorite is rusk smoother leave in conditioner.. it really helps





i also use garnier fructis sleek and shine smoothing cream


----------



## flutterbug (Dec 31, 2007)

I dont use anything. I just give it the messy cute look.


----------



## Lonelle (Jan 9, 2008)

The John Frieda line rules! The straightening serum is the best product I've ever used and I've tried everything!


----------

